# DFSR: Unable to access WMI repository



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

One of our servers running Server 2016 is having some 'funky' DFSR issues. It throws the unable to access the WMI repository error, if I restart the server it starts working again, however the next morning when I arrive at the office its throwing the above error again.

I haven't really had the need to troubleshoot DFSR before, so I'm not too sure where to start. I've found a few different forum posts that say to go into c:\Windows\system32\wbem and run mofcomp dfsrprovs.mof which I've done. 

Just wondering if anyone is able to suggest anything different?


----------

